# Hoping to move



## MissyDeLena (Apr 8, 2012)

Hi everyone

I'm new to this 

Me, my husband and my young family are really hoping to emigrate to Cyprus in the next 3-6 months. My daughters are 11 and 4. 

I am just looking for some friendly advice or info on what sort of order to do things in??

We have a base over there in Paphos, but it is a friends property so we will eventually need to rent our own place.

We are looking for jobs but seem to hear a lot of bad things - basically saying that Cypriots won't hire English people?? Any advice??

We know that one of us will need to be in employment before we come over.

We have seen the International School in Paphos also - is this school private?? I've seen some good reviews about it on the net. I was hoping that my 4 year old could attend a Cypriot school as she is still young enough to hopefully pick up the language??

Any advice or knowledge would be greatly appreciated.

Thank you in advance


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

My advice is do not do it.
Without very well paid jobs to come to you will end up going back to the Uk worse off than when you arrived.
Couples with school age children need a very large money pot to survive here. Unlike the locals you will not have the support of family and you will not get any help from the Cyprus government if you end up jobless and penniless.
Your older child would not fit into local; school so you would need to budget around 10K euros per year for schooling.
To survive you would both need to be earning good money so you would have childcare to pay for the children for out of school hours as well.

Cyprus is great if you have a good income or a pension and are just a couple or single person but even in the good times expats with children struggled to make ends meet and these days jobs are few and far between and badly paid.

Sorry to be the bearer of bad news but better to hear the truth and not end up making a terrible mistake.

Veronica


----------



## Mycroft (Sep 9, 2009)

MissyDeLena said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I'm new to this
> 
> ...




Unfortunately I must agree with Veronica, unless you speak Greek to get a local job and have contacts, or already have a job to come to, and a pretty large pot of money to start with you are better of in UK at present. There is no social security payments here unless you have paid into the Cypriot System, healthcare is not free, and you would need to budget for health insurance for all the family. She has mentioned the schooling already and I can second that. It is not the ideal time to move over with a family I am afraid, unemployment is rising, and there are a lot of ex-pats who are unemployed.

Kind regards


----------



## Cherie (Mar 17, 2009)

Hi
I have just left Cyprus after 3 years, I came with my family and grandchildren my youngest of then 12 years started in Greek School but wasn't learning anything so she had to go to private School that cost €500 per month we had our own business but was working all hours just to keep a roof over our head. It can be very expensive if you have children that is one of the reasons my son came back with us as he had 2 children one 1 years and one 2 years. All I can say is, it's a beautiful place to live if you have a large amount of money to bring with you until you get work but the jobs pay little compared to the UK. Ideal if you can retire there and live off your pension but all I can advise is do your research well as it isn't a bed of roses believe me, Cyprus has it's problems to. Cost of living, utility bills are cheaper except for Electric this is the same as UK local produce is cheap and own branded foods but English labeled food is 4 times more expensive so are cloths. If you need a good private School my daughter went to TLC Peyia a fantastic School owned and run by two excellent head teachers from UK plus a good mixture of local and UK teachers you can fine them on the website TLCPeyia. This is in Paphos near Coral Bay.

Hope this gives you an idea but best of luck whatever you decide

Cherie. 
I still miss it but made the right decision for everyone to come back.:clap2:


----------



## gasman1065 (Mar 23, 2011)

Hi cherie. Sorry to hear that you had to leave Cyprus. I am thinking of moving to Cyprus. I'm a single male would have about £23k to go with but would need to look for a job eventually. Would you say that is enough to start with and how long would it be enough to keep going on whilst looking for a job. I have found 1 bed apartments 350-400 euros per month. Thanks for the advice


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

gasman1065 said:


> Hi cherie. Sorry to hear that you had to leave Cyprus. I am thinking of moving to Cyprus. I'm a single male would have about £23k to go with but would need to look for a job eventually. Would you say that is enough to start with and how long would it be enough to keep going on whilst looking for a job. I have found 1 bed apartments 350-400 euros per month. Thanks for the advice


Hi gasman, the money you have would be ample for a year for a single person as long as you don't go mad and drink it all away like so many do. Don't behave as though you are on one long holiday and you should be Ok. 
I would advise though that you put some of that money, say 5K away into a bank account for contigency money and not touch it. Then if by the time you are getting to having spent the rest you have not found a job I would advise that you use that money to return to the Uk and start again. Don't get to the point where you havn't got a penny to your name and can't afford your rent or your airfare out of here.

good luck
Veronica


----------



## gasman1065 (Mar 23, 2011)

Hi Veronica. Thanks for the sound advice. I don't drink so no worries of it disappearing that way. Obviously I have read many threads about the job situation In your opinion is there many vacancies for a single person? I don't mind what I do except labouring. My main background is retail, sales, finance. Thanks again


----------



## Cherie (Mar 17, 2009)

gasman1065 said:


> Hi cherie. Sorry to hear that you had to leave Cyprus. I am thinking of moving to Cyprus. I'm a single male would have about £23k to go with but would need to look for a job eventually. Would you say that is enough to start with and how long would it be enough to keep going on whilst looking for a job. I have found 1 bed apartments 350-400 euros per month. Thanks for the advice


Hi Gasman

I totally agree with Veronica but I think you would get a 1 bed cheaper than what you are saying you can get them for €150 per month in Peyia decent to, what you have allowed is ample.

Good Luck
Cherie.


----------



## gasman1065 (Mar 23, 2011)

Hi cherie. That's good news. Many thanks for the advice. Hopefully I will be able to find a job. I don't mind what I do as long as enough to live on without having to dig into my spare money to much


----------

